# Amazing Creatures



## Theognome (Apr 8, 2009)

A friend of mine who is a reformed Baptist preacher in Mississippi, sent me these photos this morning. Some of these critters are quite amazing.







Angora Rabbit






Aye-aye







Dumbo Octopus







Emperor Tamarin







Frill-necked Lizard







Hagfish






Pink Fairy Armadillo







Star-nosed Mole







Sucker-footed Bat







Tarsier







White-faced Saki Monkey







Yeti Crab





Theognome


----------



## Zenas (Apr 8, 2009)

I do not find them amazing, I find them wrong. Begin the extinction process.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 8, 2009)

Truly amazing.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the rabbit! I love all furry animals.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 8, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> I love the rabbit! I love all furry animals.



The crab is furry, too. Ain't he cute?

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 8, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I do not find them amazing, I find them wrong. Begin the extinction process.



Seriously. Those are ugly. Protocol says to shoot them.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 8, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > I love the rabbit! I love all furry animals.
> ...



Yes, but maybe less cuddly than the rabbit!


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 8, 2009)

I actually really want some rabbits like that one. I want to learn to spin their wool and make my own yarn. (I'm taking a class on it in a couple weeks) They are very soft and cuddly


----------



## Zenas (Apr 8, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Ex Nihilo said:
> ...



Tons of room to hide a weapon in all that fur. Better shoot it just to be safe. 

It's kind of the same situation where there's a city full of zombies and an outbreak of the flu at the same time. It's difficult to tell the zombies from the flu patients, so you just take 'em all out.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 8, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Be aware that the same philosophy has been applied to lawyers with great success.

Theognome


----------



## Kim G (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think any of them are ugly--they are fascinating! God's creation is beautiful--and to think that we've only experienced the cursed and marred planet! I can't imagine what we will see in eternity.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 8, 2009)

Touche' sir.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 8, 2009)

"All things bright and beautiful...."


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 8, 2009)

It might ba all things bright, lets discuss beautiful


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 8, 2009)

Bill,

The Aye-Aye was just plain scary and the poor White Faced Saki Monkey looked sad. I'm glad that you didn't get some mods and admins pix too for your hall of weird! You know the ones: Bald-headed Retirement Home Dufus (blurry eyed from counting bed sores and spending too many hours with attorneys who seem to charge by the minute), Perpetually Exhausted Harvard Law Ingénue (worn out from confusing fact patterns in that Crim Law case, dealing with Tribe's notions of positive law and the living constitution, and trying to work through the much more stultifying arcana of pro-EP, con-EP on the PB), Dorky mad physicist with encyclopedic knowledge of Reformed theology (when does he get time to keep up in his discipline???), hillbilly "Doppelgänger" of an even weirder and more bucolic cousin named Josh . . . etc. 

Yikes! I'll take my chances with an Aye-aye any time!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 8, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Those are great!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Apr 8, 2009)

That crab has arms about as harry as my old 6th grade science teacher


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 8, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Hahahahaha! Those are great!



Hey Sarah what animal is in your avatar???


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 8, 2009)

Some very cool modern new creation which lacks a Cherokee nose!


----------

